# Need new tires, What's your recommendation?



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey Guys i need some insight on new tires for the CTD. Im not the biggest fan of the stock goodyears and hear they are different from the "normal" ones? What are Y'all running and did your mileage change? I need the mileage to stay as close to stock as possible. Thanks


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, they have a slightly lower tread depth, so they are a pound or two lighter than standard Fuel Maxes. 

What are your issues with the tires? I find them to actually be halfway decent for a LRR all-season...


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Yes, they have a slightly lower tread depth, so they are a pound or two lighter than standard Fuel Maxes.
> 
> What are your issues with the tires? I find them to actually be halfway decent for a LRR all-season...


honestly just not happy with the life of them. I’m at 45K and need new ones. Wet traction could improve for standing water. They hydroplane pretty easy and seem to not disperse water well. Also cornering ability is low.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I've always been a big fan of Michelins myself ... and didn't notice any reduction in mpg when I put them on my Eco way back when ... nor on my current Volt. Tires are really subjective to discuss because everyone has different tastes, and this topic has been discussed numerous times on this forum, so if you look through the archives, you'll find all kinds of opinions. If you find a decent tire that weighs nearly the same (within a pound either way) as the current tires when they were new, you shouldn't notice a change in your mpg. As long as you are able to stick with a low rolling resistance tire. I believe I had Michelin Premier A/S H-rated tires on my Eco, and loved them. I'm currently running the Michelin Defender T+H on my Volt and have been quite satisfied with them. Find 3 or 4 tires you think you'd like to try, compare them side to side for all aspects (tread wear warranty, customer reviews, weight, etc.) and then pick the one you think you'll like best. Some tire places will give you 30 days or 2,000 miles to test them out too, or at least around here they do. Price can throw you off too ... because although Michelins may be more expensive, they usually last 10-30k miles longer too. Best of luck with your search and purchase.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Continentals are quite good. I got some TrueContact's for my wife's CRV, and almost as good as the Defender's from Michelin. And they were 30% cheaper.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

45k is pretty good IMO. I tend to like softer, grippier tires though. 

Some harder compounds like the Michelin Defender will have longer treadlife at the expense of traction/ride/noise/handling. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

These Pirellis are Great tires
https://www.discounttire.com/buy-tires/pirelli-cinturato-strada-all-season/p/26877
No loss in MPG. Long life and still pretty quiet at almost 50K.


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

sailurman said:


> These Pirellis are Great tires
> https://www.discounttire.com/buy-tires/pirelli-cinturato-strada-all-season/p/26877
> No loss in MPG. Long life and still pretty quiet at almost 50K.


So you are running these right now? 50K and still have some tread left? Also no MPG loss at all?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

BDRiskey said:


> So you are running these right now? 50K and still have some tread left? Also no MPG loss at all?


That is correct


----------



## KeithP (May 16, 2018)

neile300c said:


> Continentals are quite good. I got some TrueContact's for my wife's CRV, and almost as good as the Defender's from Michelin. And they were 30% cheaper.


Echo neile300, I like Continentals, but as others have said, tire opinions and preferences are subjective things. My last tire purchase was for my 2013 Dart that had the 18” hyperblack wheels (coincidentally the exact same tire size as on my new CTD Hatch) and I bought a set of Conti Extreme Contact DSW tires that I was very pleased with - no change in my mpg on that car, great handling, and did well in the wet/snow. Got 60,000 out of them (only the “D” in the DSW was still showing at that point), only negative was that they were getting noisy at the end (probably some of that was my fault for skipping a rotation or two, or three...).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is my :2cents:

[h=1]Choosing new tires[/h]


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...2014&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=Turbo Diesel
Have these on my wifes Impala. They have great reviews, good tread life, quiet.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

NHRA said:


> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...2014&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=Turbo Diesel
> Have these on my wifes Impala. They have great reviews, good tread life, quiet.


Those would have been the tires I'd have bought for my Cavalier if it didn't meet an untimely end last spring.

When my brother's Buick needs tires (all-seasons, he has Altimax Arctic winter tires for the snowy weather), that is also my plan for his vehicle.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Whatever you do, stay away from the cheapo chinese tires.
My Milestar tires had the worst MPG.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ProDigit said:


> Whatever you do, stay away from the cheapo chinese tires.
> My Milestar tires had the worst MPG.


There is someone in the parking lot with an '11-14 Charger R/T, with Ram SRT-10 replica wheels, fake caliper covers...and Milestar tires. 

Better yet, the license plate says "B1GHOSS". Certainly not a "big spender" where it counts...


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Put 60K+ on the OEM tires, could have went more but had a slight toe out condition that made the treads wear on the inside. Replaced with same Goodyears that it came with. For the most part I think the tires handled fine, could use a little more bite in the snow but since we moved out of the snow belt I can live with them.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Changed to the general altimax RT43t tires today at 60,000 miles. Wow do they drive nice and quiet. The old goodyears were getting pretty noisy about a years ago. They rank #4 out of 48 tires on tire rack. Tread wear 75,000. $100 a tire at wallmart online delivered UPS, and $75 to mount and balance. $ 475 total.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Perelli P7s are good. Make sure you rotate the tires every 5K miles, including changing sides of the car when coming from rear to front. Also make sure you get V rated tires as they'll handle heat better than the H rated tires.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats on your new tires, you'll love them even more as they get older. Even though I installed a set back in 2016 on my 11 Cruze (non-diesel) and had managed to wear down into the "Replace Tire" text, you couldn't tell from the way the wheels handled the road. Only thing that had been getting to be an annoyance was the road noise.

Now for my two cents: 

Just switched to Vredestein Quatrac 5 tires 2 weeks ago and they got a heck of a workout a week later: put on 1700 miles driving up to North Dakota for a cousin's wedding and back to Missouri, 115 miles of which was in a severe thunderstorm (from Wayland, MO to Cedar Rapids, IA). Worked even better than the Altimaxs for grip during the storm, road noise is negligible, and give a very even and smooth ride.... especially on the winding/hilly lakeside roads in Minnesota and country back roads of North Dakota. I'm actually looking forward to the odd winters we get here.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Good to hear


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Previous owner put Ohtsu FP0612 A/S tires on my CTD. Never heard of Ohtsu, apparently a division of Falken Tire. I’ve put 38,000 miles on them, time for new.

The Ohtsu is an extremely low-end, economical tire. Fuel economy has been great, seems like a lot of road noise though, looking for a quieter ride without sacrificing mpg.

I see a number of recommendations General Altimax RT43, Pirelli Cinturato Strada, Michelin...

Am I correct in assuming any of these would be better than the Ohtsu’s?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Previous owner put Ohtsu FP0612 A/S tires on my CTD. Never heard of Ohtsu, apparently a division of Falken Tire. I’ve put 38,000 miles on them, time for new.
> 
> The Ohtsu is an extremely low-end, economical tire. Fuel economy has been great, seems like a lot of road noise though, looking for a quieter ride without sacrificing mpg.
> 
> ...


I am willing to bet most any tire would be better than the Ohtsu.

We went with Fuel Maxes again when my wife blew the two right side tires out last year. The third one was worn enough it made sense to replace (the other one had been replaced earlier that year due to a puncture in the sidewall). So it wasn't quite by choice when we had them replaced, but I was planning to go with Fuel Maxes anyway.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Congrats on your new tires, you'll love them even more as they get older. Even though I installed a set back in 2016 on my 11 Cruze (non-diesel) and had managed to wear down into the "Replace Tire" text, you couldn't tell from the way the wheels handled the road. Only thing that had been getting to be an annoyance was the road noise.
> 
> Now for my two cents:
> 
> Just switched to Vredestein Quatrac 5 tires 2 weeks ago and they got a heck of a workout a week later: put on 1700 miles driving up to North Dakota for a cousin's wedding and back to Missouri, 115 miles of which was in a severe thunderstorm (from Wayland, MO to Cedar Rapids, IA). Worked even better than the Altimaxs for grip during the storm, road noise is negligible, and give a very even and smooth ride.... especially on the winding/hilly lakeside roads in Minnesota and country back roads of North Dakota. I'm actually looking forward to the odd winters we get here.


 @StLouisCPhT sounds like you’ve tried both the General RT43’s and now the Vredestein Quatrac 5’s. Both are pretty comparable price/performance-wise.

As far as road noise, which would you say is quieter?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

MP81 said:


> I am willing to bet most any tire would be better than the Ohtsu.
> 
> We went with Fuel Maxes again when my wife blew the two right side tires out last year. The third one was worn enough it made sense to replace (the other one had been replaced earlier that year due to a puncture in the sidewall). So it wasn't quite by choice when we had them replaced, but I was planning to go with Fuel Maxes anyway.


LOL, forgot about the two-fer last year. Made sense to stick with the Fuel Max’s just to keep a matched set.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> LOL, forgot about the two-fer last year. Made sense to stick with the Fuel Max’s just to keep a matched set.


Yeah. Even if we were replacing all four, we'd have gone with the Fuel Max again. GM most likely had the best fuel economy with the Fuel Maxes versus some of the other options on the market. Gen-1 Volts came with them, as well, though my Gen 2 Volt has the Michelin Energy-Saver A/S. I _far_ prefer the Fuel Max over the Energy Saver.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

*Honestly....*



Rivergoer said:


> @*StLouisCPhT* sounds like you’ve tried both the General RT43’s and now the Vredestein Quatrac 5’s. Both are pretty comparable price/performance-wise.
> 
> As far as road noise, which would you say is quieter?



I'm not sure. The Quatracs started out with more of a growl than the RT43s did. but as time has gone they have started to get quieter instead of louder.

Or else I'm just getting used to it.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

anybody use Yokohama tires?


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Congrats on your new tires, you'll love them even more as they get older. Even though I installed a set back in 2016 on my 11 Cruze (non-diesel) and had managed to wear down into the "Replace Tire" text, you couldn't tell from the way the wheels handled the road. Only thing that had been getting to be an annoyance was the road noise.
> 
> Now for my two cents:
> 
> Just switched to Vredestein Quatrac 5 tires 2 weeks ago and they got a heck of a workout a week later: put on 1700 miles driving up to North Dakota for a cousin's wedding and back to Missouri, 115 miles of which was in a severe thunderstorm (from Wayland, MO to Cedar Rapids, IA). Worked even better than the Altimaxs for grip during the storm, road noise is negligible, and give a very even and smooth ride.... especially on the winding/hilly lakeside roads in Minnesota and country back roads of North Dakota. I'm actually looking forward to the odd winters we get here.


I would stay away from the Quatrac just for the reason of the low treadwear rating of 400.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Yeah. Even if we were replacing all four, we'd have gone with the Fuel Max again. GM most likely had the best fuel economy with the Fuel Maxes versus some of the other options on the market. Gen-1 Volts came with them, as well, though my Gen 2 Volt has the Michelin Energy-Saver A/S. I _far_ prefer the Fuel Max over the Energy Saver.


I noticed no difference at all with the OEM Goodyears vs. the General Altimax RT43 in fuel mileage. Might be more hype than fact. Besides, the General tires have a longer treadwear rating.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I turned in the OEM goodyears at about 30k in favor of a set of Kumho Ecsta PA31. The rubber compound on those Goodyears got really hard in the sub-zero temps when I lived in northern Iowa, so by the time they got down to 5/32-6/32, they were a death wish on anything but a dry road. After a set and a half (replaced 2 from sidewall damage) of the PA31's, I was pretty happy with their performance and wear, but decided to try the new-ish BF Goodrich Advantage T/A Sport. I've been very happy with that so far, but I haven't gotten to give it a run in deeper snow or ice yet. They are great on wet and dry pavement, though, and so far they are my favorite tire of the 3. All 3 tires have been about equal for noise and fuel economy as far as I can observe. 

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...2014&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=Turbo Diesel


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have one to avoid.

We recently put a set of Goodyear Eagle RS/A on the girlfriend's car.

They are absolutely useless in rain, and will break traction, hydroplane, or slide in rain when going around corners, accelerating, or braking. They are even more worthless in snow/slush. And this coming from her - she is much more of a cautious/less aggressive driver than I am. 

0/10 would not buy again. In fact, we're probably going to be taking a loss on them to swap them to something that makes the car as sure-footed as the old Michelin Premiers were, even at the end of their life.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I have one to avoid.
> 
> We recently put a set of Goodyear Eagle RS/A on the girlfriend's car.
> 
> ...


The Eagle RS-A is quite possibly the worst tire I have ever experienced.

We had a '15 Charger R/T Road & Track a few years back, for a week, and those tires were absolutely downright deadly in wet conditions. 

Trying to cross Woodward, taking my mom and brother for a spin in the car - which is four lanes each way (boulevarded in the middle) almost ended up with us getting broadsided because the tires simply spun as the road was wet. 

The drive into work to turn the car back in, I decided to blip the gas just a touch turning onto one of the main roads near work - again, slightly wet pavement - to have what normally would be a little fun with a RWD car, turned into the car violently spinning almost 90 degrees, and then me having to fight the traction/stability control to get the stupid thing back straight. 

Those things are a danger to humanity.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I vote for the Continental Pure Contacts backed up with a set of Blizzak WS80's


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

neile300c said:


> Continentals are quite good. I got some TrueContact's for my wife's CRV, and almost as good as the Defender's from Michelin. And they were 30% cheaper.


I agree. I got some with an 80k warranty and rebate. They ride well.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I have one to avoid.
> 
> We recently put a set of Goodyear Eagle RS/A on the girlfriend's car.
> 
> ...


They truly are terrible. There were a set of them on my Jeep when I first bought it. (Why they would put such a tire on a Jeep, I have no idea at all.) Imagine trying to drive those in a non-ABS rear-wheel drive with no traction control! I would put it sideways or spin it a full 360 degrees in 60-degree temps with light rain.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

My go to recommendations for tires has been the Continental ExtremeContact DWS for several years now, and more recently the Kuhmo Ecsta LX Platinum, the Kuhmo being more budget friendly and more of a standard tire compared to the performance leanings of the DWS

The Conti is typically light for any given size and also quote supple for a performance oriented tire. They ride quote nice and are quiet and wear well.

The Kumhos also have a nicer ride than the Firestone and Hankook OE tires GM has been using and they don't suffer the cracking that the Michelins do.

I've had 150k+ on the DWS across my commuter cars over the past 6yrs or so, and have had the Kuhmos on the family Impala for about 30k at this time. The Impala will definitely get them again if the price stays out, and my Redline will most likely get DWS when the Michelins wear/crack


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I have one to avoid.
> 
> We recently put a set of Goodyear Eagle RS/A on the girlfriend's car.
> 
> ...


I didn't even know you could still get the RSAs. I was under the impression the RSA 2 replaced them.

My Dad's Challenger has the RSAs on it. You know whats even scarier than new RSAs? Almost 10 year old RSAs with worn out tread from burnouts in a pop up rainstorm lol.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jmlo96 said:


> I didn't even know you could still get the RSAs. I was under the impression the RSA 2 replaced them.
> 
> My Dad's Challenger has the RSAs on it. You know whats even scarier than new RSAs? Almost 10 year old RSAs with worn out tread from burnouts in a pop up rainstorm lol.


They probably _are_ RSA-2s. I think that's what the Charger had, actually.

They're still shitty as ****. 

My buddy's '16 Scat Pack came with RSA-2s. I immediately recommended he keep those simply for parking on in winter. He wisely bought a set of (OE) Hellcat wheels and Firestone Indy 500s in the "proper" 275 width.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

So it sounds like most agree LRR not necessary for the Diesel? Similar MPG without LRR?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I loved my General Altimax RT43s. Great tread life, and excellent grip in wet conditions, and under hard cornering. 

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...=AltiMAX+RT43+(H-+or+V-Speed+Rated)&tab=Sizes


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> So it sounds like most agree LRR not necessary for the Diesel? Similar MPG without LRR?


Not necessary and I would never intentionally put LRR tires on any vehicle I drove.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I got Continental True Contacts on my RS and General RT43s on my LT bought both for weather handling and they seem to be doing well.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Not necessary and I would never intentionally put LRR tires on any vehicle I drove.


The Fuel Max LRRs are more than fine - just don't put them in the snow. They're far better than the Energy Savers on my Volt. But that's what I have Xi3s (which, by the way, somehow, are an LRR winter tire) for.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> The Fuel Max LRRs are more than fine - just don't put them in the snow. They're far better than the Energy Savers on my Volt. But that's what I have Xi3s (which, by the way, somehow, are an LRR winter tire) for.


I think everyone slaps a LRR moniker of some sort on their touring/grand touring tires these days. My MXM4 are, supposedly - as well as the PureContact I used to have. Both are very grippy, NOT low-traction tires. The "Eco" compound may contribute to like 0.1 MPG savings, but I think it's mostly just marketing they slap on there to get people to buy em. Like "full synthetic" with oils.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I think everyone slaps a LRR moniker of some sort on their touring/grand touring tires these days. My MXM4 are, supposedly - as well as the PureContact I used to have. Both are very grippy, NOT low-traction tires. The "Eco" compound may contribute to like 0.1 MPG savings, but I think it's mostly just marketing they slap on there to get people to buy em. Like "full synthetic" with oils.


Yeah, that's been my thought - though there are some tires that truly are LRRs...Fuel Max, Energy Saver A/S, etc. Some are just far better than others and still offer some semblance of grip.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Went with the General Altimax RT43’s. Much quieter and smoother by an order of magnitude. 

Thanks for all the replies. 

Should’ve tossed those Ohtsu’s long ago.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

MP81 said:


> The Fuel Max LRRs are more than fine - just don't put them in the snow. They're far better than the Energy Savers on my Volt. But that's what I have Xi3s (which, by the way, somehow, are an LRR winter tire) for.


I just put a set of Xi3s on my Cruze, and I'm not surprised they are considered a LRR. I'm getting about 1.5-2 average MPG better so far than on any other tire I've had. If they work as well on snow and ice as they work on the wet and dry, I'll be a very happy camper.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I had the Continental True Contacts on my Cruze until last week. Ran them all year long regardless of the weather. No issues with ride or traction. They did start to get noisy towards the end. 

My only complaint with them is that they didn’t come close to the tread wear they were rated at even with tire rotations every 5-6k. 

I replaced the Conti’s with Michelin Defender T+H. Only time will tell if these will go as far as I want them to.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mechguy78 said:


> I had the Continental True Contacts on my Cruze until last week. Ran them all year long regardless of the weather. No issues with ride or traction. They did start to get noisy towards the end.
> 
> My only complaint with them is that they didn’t come close to the tread wear they were rated at even with tire rotations every 5-6k.
> 
> I replaced the Conti’s with Michelin Defender T+H. Only time will tell if these will go as far as I want them to.


How long did they end up lasting? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jmlo96 said:


> I didn't even know you could still get the RSAs. I was under the impression the RSA 2 replaced them.
> 
> My Dad's Challenger has the RSAs on it. You know whats even scarier than new RSAs? Almost 10 year old RSAs with worn out tread from burnouts in a pop up rainstorm lol.


Might be the 2. We had a complete flat and ended up needing the rest replaced anyway. 

Last time I go off the recommendation of someone working at the counter. Other options were Bridgestone Turanza and Conti Procontact, both of which I strongly dislike. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Might be the 2. We had a complete flat and ended up needing the rest replaced anyway.
> 
> Last time I go off the recommendation of someone working at the counter. Other options were Bridgestone Turanza and Conti Procontact, both of which I strongly dislike.
> 
> ...


That's definitely not a 2. The RS-A2 has a little 2 exponent:










Dude, those things have to be ancient, or were they replaced a while back? 

Looking on GY's website, they still are listed...so they still make them, I guess?

So, imagine those tires (well, the not-much-better-newer-version) on a RWD vehicle with 370 HP and 395 lb-ft of torque...


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Might be the 2. We had a complete flat and ended up needing the rest replaced anyway.
> 
> Last time I go off the recommendation of someone working at the counter. Other options were Bridgestone Turanza and Conti Procontact, both of which I strongly dislike.
> 
> ...


Just like MP81 said, those are definitely the normal RSAs. 

OEM Goodyear tires like the RSAs seem to be total trash. Our 2010 Malibu came with Goodyear LS2s. God, those tires were a nightmare. I was learning to drive at the time, and I just remember how horrible they were. Anytime it rained the traction control would be coming on. They also rode horrible and made a lot of high pitched road noise.

Then again, I can't say any OEM tire I've experienced is good.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jmlo96 said:


> Just like MP81 said, those are definitely the normal RSAs.
> 
> OEM Goodyear tires like the RSAs seem to be total trash. Our 2010 Malibu came with Goodyear LS2s. God, those tires were a nightmare. I was learning to drive at the time, and I just remember how horrible they were. Anytime it rained the traction control would be coming on. They also rode horrible and made a lot of high pitched road noise.
> 
> Then again, I can't say any OEM tire I've experienced is good.


Surprisingly, they ride/handle reasonably well in the dry. But yeah, as soon as the road gets wet, completely useless. As it's supposed to be a total downpour this afternoon, she took the Cruze to work. Even at 30K, the OEM MXM4 have excellent rain traction (I don't like the sheer amount of noise they make, but they're good at that at least).

Anyway, good to know we're not alone in hating the tires - as soon as the New Year's over, it will be getting a better set of shoes put on. In the meantime, the Cruze will be making the trek to GA.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, they did very well in the dry - and then tried to murder me in the wet.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> How long did they end up lasting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


i ended up getting 60k out of them even though they were rated at 90k. They seemed to wear out rather quickly once they hit about half tread. 

I have a full size spare that I rotate with as well and should have got close to another year out of them had they made it closer to 90k rating.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Went to bump up the tire pressure on my new General Altimax RT43’s and discovered they are lower PSI than my previous Ohtsu’s.

RT43’s are 44 PSI max whereas the Ohtsu’s were 51 PSI max.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Went to bump up the tire pressure on my new General Altimax RT43’s and discovered they are lower PSI than my previous Ohtsu’s.
> 
> RT43’s are 44 PSI max whereas the Ohtsu’s were 51 PSI max.


Usually you have to get an H speed rating to be able to put in 51 psi because they have the extra ply.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm surprised that these suck so bad. All the Ford cop cars come with them and have for many years. It was my way of identifying if that Crown Vic was a copper or not. LOL.


MP81 said:


> That's definitely not a 2. The RS-A2 has a little 2 exponent:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

DECruzer said:


> I'm surprised that these suck so bad. All the Ford cop cars come with them and have for many years. It was my way of identifying if that Crown Vic was a copper or not. LOL.


Yep - easily one of the worst tires I've ever experienced, at least when it wasn't dry. I can't imagine how they are in snow, if they're that bad if it's just wet in the middle of summer.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Yep - easily one of the worst tires I've ever experienced, at least when it wasn't dry. I can't imagine how they are in snow, if they're that bad if it's just wet in the middle of summer.


Agreed 100%, absolutely the worst tire on earth, and I have driven them in all types of weather.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

vwgtiglx said:


> Agreed 100%, absolutely the worst tire on earth, and I have driven them in all types of weather.


You are a brave soul.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Patman said:


> I got Continental True Contacts on my RS and General RT43s on my LT bought both for weather handling and they seem to be doing well.


I was looking really hard at the Continental's but ended up going with Firestone Fuel Fighters. What scared me off about the Continental's is everyone seemed to complain about the road noise due to rocks being stuck in the odd shaped tread.


----------

